# Why is Lola humping??



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Just this week I have noticed that Lola has started humping Buster and the cats. She is almost 14 months old and was spayed at 5 1/2 months. Is it common for female dogs to hump? I have never had any of my dogs do this before. Buster is my first male so until him I had never dealt with this. Did Lola pick it up from Buster? I tell her to "leave it" when she does and she stops. It is just a bit disturbing to watch her do it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper is spayed, and she used to hump Aussie when she was a puppy. She outgrew it, and I haven't seen her do it anymore. 14 months is still young so maybe she will outgrow it also. 

I wouldn't allow her to do though, I would stop her each time she does since it can be a behavioral thing.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

"Humping" is also a way dogs try to establish dominance, this is not something reserved to males or unaltered dogs. You are right to discourage it and pretty much would be typical for a puppy her age. Hope that helps


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

All my dogs are intact and we never allow any humping. It will sooner or later lead to trouble.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Some dogs just find humping fun, sometimes it can be dominance, sometimes not. I'm sure Tucker doesn't hump his Teddy Bear to show his dominance over it lol. I've known many spayed females who hump, it's nothing terrible but it can lead to fights so definitely discourage it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yeh, its not only a dominance thing but they will also do it when excited, dogs can become sexually excited while still being spayed/neuterd. it probably feels good to her.
but i agree to discourage it, it could potentally lead to dominance issues or dogs who jsut get plain fed up with being humped all the time!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think it's dominance... our pillows aren't high up on the hierarchy here, and if were not watching and he gets excited... they are first on his list. :loco:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Josie humps like mad, the other day they were playing and all the sudden Josie was humping Tess who was humping Bishop. A humping train. I broke it up, but it WAS a little funny LOL. Bishop looked embarrassed


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

When Dozer gets overstimulated (something exciting happens or Hunter's neurotic compulsive energy that he exudes reaches it's limit) he will hump Hunter. Only Hunter. Probably because Hunter is a reasonable size. HUnter is a lab, Dozer is a mastiff. 

I always discourage this. 





Also, I am grateful he doesn't try to pull this crap on me.


----------

